# Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculation?



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*How effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculation?*

My wife and I are back to having sex after just about a month of no sex.I ejaculated after maybe 45 seconds.I thought about the usual things mentioned to help with premature ejaculation and one of them is have sex more often.I was thinking about actually having sex with my wife everyday for maybe a month and then seeing where I stand after that.I'm not sure if my wife would even be up for that,and we had a brief talk about it where she pretty much said she might not be in the mood everyday but perhaps we could still do it.There would more than likely be nights out of the month where she is not into it at all and just doing it just because it's something that we're doing to help my premature ejaculation.So my first question is should a man feel a degree of guilt for enjoying this kind of sex?And secondly just how effective is the"have sex more often"method for premature ejaculation?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Try masturbating earlier in the day. That might help.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

1 month of no sex? Wow. Not cool. Use it or lose it comes to mind.....

45 seconds to orgasm? Makes sense. She denied you for 1 month and you're going crazy for sex and release. If she was in the mood, say 3 - 5 times a week, you could control yourself much better and last much longer.

For me, if I go 1 month of no sex, my wife and I are room mates, and I honestly don't want it at that point. It bites her in the butt if she goes long periods of no sex.

But relieving yourself before having sex with her a few times, you will last a long time then. There's Something About Mary, good movie.

Give her oral first to orgasm, then she's happy and if you go quickly or last longer, shouldn't matter much then.


----------



## fin (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

My husband had a problem with premature ejaculation early in our marriage, we tried a number of things, coming more often just made him robotic in his love making and the instant I moved or squeezed on him it was all over well me actually. 

About 10 years ago my husband bought himself a book about taoism and he followed the instructions with masses of self cultivation (masturbation) and eventually he became multi orgasmic, he now not only lasts for as long as he wants but he has more energy for all parts of his life and his self esteem improved and so did his ability to please me, he became more open to discussing our sexual needs and pleasures. He learnt to get in my head and my orgasms are huge for it. Our sex life after 20 years of marriage is more awesome than it has ever been, more adventurous funnier, hotter and it can last for hours and/or days.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



CuddleBug said:


> But relieving yourself before having sex with her a few times, you will last a long time then. There's Something About Mary, good movie.


I don't really like that method of premature ejaculation control.I'm not nearly as excited the second time.Thats why I always kind of frowned upon that method.The have sex more often method sounds more appealing.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



fin said:


> My husband had a problem with premature ejaculation early in our marriage, we tried a number of things, coming more often just made him robotic in his love making and the instant I moved or squeezed on him it was all over well me actually.
> 
> About 10 years ago my husband bought himself a book about taoism and he followed the instructions with masses of self cultivation (masturbation) and eventually he became multi orgasmic, he now not only lasts for as long as he wants but he has more energy for all parts of his life and his self esteem improved and so did his ability to please me, he became more open to discussing our sexual needs and pleasures. He learnt to get in my head and my orgasms are huge for it. Our sex life after 20 years of marriage is more awesome than it has ever been, more adventurous funnier, hotter and it can last for hours and/or days.


If you don't post the title of that book I'm coming to New Zealand and head slapping you.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



fin said:


> My husband had a problem with premature ejaculation early in our marriage, we tried a number of things, coming more often just made him robotic in his love making and the instant I moved or squeezed on him it was all over well me actually.
> 
> About 10 years ago my husband bought himself a book about taoism and he followed the instructions with masses of self cultivation (masturbation) and eventually he became multi orgasmic, he now not only lasts for as long as he wants but he has more energy for all parts of his life and his self esteem improved and so did his ability to please me, he became more open to discussing our sexual needs and pleasures. He learnt to get in my head and my orgasms are huge for it. Our sex life after 20 years of marriage is more awesome than it has ever been, more adventurous funnier, hotter and it can last for hours and/or days.


Yes,I think you should post the name of the book.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

yeah!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

A month without? No wonder you went off like a fire cracker. Sex more often is the Rx so you're more relaxed with it and won't go off so fast.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: How effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculation?*



Jack I said:


> My wife and I are back to having sex after just about a month of no sex.I ejaculated after maybe 45 seconds.I thought about the usual things mentioned to help with premature ejaculation and one of them is have sex more often.I was thinking about actually having sex with my wife everyday for maybe a month and then seeing where I stand after that.I'm not sure if my wife would even be up for that,and we had a brief talk about it where she pretty much said she might not be in the mood everyday but perhaps we could still do it.There would more than likely be nights out of the month where she is not into it at all and just doing it just because it's something that we're doing to help my premature ejaculation.So my first question is should a man feel a degree of guilt for enjoying this kind of sex?And secondly just how effective is the"have sex more often"method for premature ejaculation?


Jack,
In order to fix premature ejaculation, 
*YOU MUST FIRST KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING IT.*

There are many different causes from performance anxiety , bad masturbation techniques to ED.

Each one of these causes affect each man DIFFERENTLY.

If you want to cure yours, and are skeptical about what you read then, the best thing to do is 

*SEE A UROLOGIST*.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Jack, after your first O, what happens to your libido, is it satiated for the next month, or can you go again?

I have found that in a new relationship my sex drive starts ramping up, and I can go multiple rounds, second round tends to last longer and third round I can go indefinitely (or until one or the other gets tired or has enough). But this ability always seems to taper off if my overall sexual interest starts declining, so after a certain amount of time, or if there is stress or anxiety it becomes more difficult to go multiple rounds (though the first round tends to last longer for me).


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



anchorwatch said:


> A month without? No wonder you went off like a fire cracker. Sex more often is the Rx so you're more relaxed with it and won't go off so fast.


We went so long without sex because of martial issues.We were arguing more often than usual and she said no sex until we can work things out.But before that I was dealing with premature ejaculation also.But Ive never had sex with my wife literally everyday,and I was wondering to what extent that would help.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Lon said:


> Jack, after your first O, what happens to your libido, is it satiated for the next month, or can you go again?


No,definitely not a month.I would prefer to wait at least 12-24 hours before having sex again.I'm not big on going for a second round,because that second round I'm not as excited.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> No,definitely not a month.I would prefer to wait at least 12-24 hours before having sex again.*I'm not big on going for a second round,because that second round I'm not as excited*.


well this specifically is why I'm asking - maybe you are just used to being TOO excited on the first round. If you think it would still be pleasurable to go again, then do it, don't hold back as if you need to let the anticipation build again (I'm not sure if that is what your view on sexual frequency is like, but I will admit mine was sorta like that and the was the wrong approach).

If you have no steam left after round one, well than start trying daily, or as often as you can, and find out if it does the trick - ho harm in experimenting a little!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> We went so long without sex because of martial issues.We were arguing more often than usual and she said no sex until we can work things out.But before that I was dealing with premature ejaculation also.But Ive never had sex with my wife literally everyday,and I was wondering to what extent that would help.


Make sure you guys keep in mind that often times taking sex out of the equation until your problems are solved can actually make the situation even worse.


----------



## fin (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

The book I mentioned in my post,
The Multi-Orgasmic Couple, Sexual Secrets Every Couple Should Know.
By Mantak Chia, Maneewan Chia, Douglas Abrams and Rachel Carlton Abrams, M.D.

I've got the book but I also got it on my kindle. Make sure you get her to read it too, its definetely a couples book.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

if you try 2 to 3 times a week maybe.... you can't go from 1 x in last month to every day even if it sounds good to you cause what will happen in one months time ???................back to 1 x month or 1 x week ??

my hubby used to last for ages and we did 2 to 3 times weekly........its different now cause we having major problems .........long story


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



goodwife4 said:


> if you try 2 to 3 times a week maybe.... you can't go from 1 x in last month to every day even if it sounds good to you cause what will happen in one months time ???................back to 1 x month or 1 x week ??
> 
> my hubby used to last for ages and we did 2 to 3 times weekly........its different now cause we having major problems .........long story


Well I don't see how having sex everyday would make it go back to 1 x a month.We went a month without sex only due to martial problmes.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Lon said:


> well this specifically is why I'm asking - maybe you are just used to being TOO excited on the first round. If you think it would still be pleasurable to go again, then do it, don't hold back as if you need to let the anticipation build again (I'm not sure if that is what your view on sexual frequency is like, but I will admit mine was sorta like that and the was the wrong approach).
> 
> If you have no steam left after round one, well than start trying daily, or as often as you can, and find out if it does the trick - ho harm in experimenting a little!


You mean try try very day to have sex again after round one?Or just have sex everyday?And just how effective is the have sex more often method?I ask about this particular method because a lot of the other methods to me,use a condom,go for a round two,quite frankly,suck.I'm also very concerned about this making sex routine,so hopefully you guys could speak on that as well.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

I'm just trying to suggest you try the "do it more often" method for yourself and see if it helps with the P.E.

The reason I commented in the first place, is because the times that oversensitivity and real challenges lasting happen for me is when I'm very aroused, enough that the arousal can be rekindled quickly after the first round...

But it is also my experience that if sex gets stale, I not only last much too long but lose interest altogether. For myself, and posisbly you, the trick is to ride that edge. But then maybe I can't really understand how the problem is for you - is it your partner that puts the brakes on after the first round or is she usually up for more lovin'?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

What's your hang up about banging her multiple times per session? Chicks are usually impressed by that capability, IIRC.

Frequent sex works very well, though.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> No,definitely not a month.I would prefer to wait at least 12-24 hours before having sex again.I'm not big on going for a second round,because that second round I'm not as excited.


Sorry I haven't read all the posts...

I know you say YOU are not big on going the second round, but is your wife satisfied with only one round?

The reason I ask is because, if you are able to still go another round, and she was not satisfied during the first, maybe a second is in order.

I may be way off base here, but I'm just thinking of times when I (or my H) wanted more so we went a second round.

.... I know my post has nothing to do with the question you asked in this thread, but I do remember some of your previous posts and wonder if she is being satisfied.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> Well I don't see how having sex everyday would make it go back to 1 x a month.We went a month without sex only due to martial problmes.


so are the marital problems fixed ??...... cause if not they will come back and you will be back to the start again... thats all i am saying .......
also whats wrong with doing it 2 times ??.... better than just satisfying yourself then falling asleep while leaving her frustrated ???? ................... or not ?:scratchhead:


----------



## jkt (Dec 3, 2012)

fin said:


> The book I mentioned in my post,
> The Multi-Orgasmic Couple, Sexual Secrets Every Couple Should Know.
> By Mantak Chia, Maneewan Chia, Douglas Abrams and Rachel Carlton Abrams, M.D.
> 
> I've got the book but I also got it on my kindle. Make sure you get her to read it too, its definetely a couples book.


I 2nd this book. I got it about 6 years ago and it worked. It teaches you how gain control of the muscles that control ejaculation. There is some spiritual stuff in the book but you don't need to embrace that to achieve multiple orgasms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Ideally, I would rather have sex with my wifee and not relieve myself either but you can only go so long of little sex......for me, use it or lose it. It's like any other muscle. You use it, works great, you don't use it much, weak and doesn't work so well. If I'm really in the mood, I have no issues going 3x in 1 hour and then I'm done.


----------



## donkey_punch (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Daily masturbation is the key.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



donkey_punch said:


> Daily masturbation is the key.


Everybody's telling this guy the same thing but he's not listening.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



TrustInUs said:


> Sorry I haven't read all the posts...
> 
> I know you say YOU are not big on going the second round, but is your wife satisfied with only one round?
> 
> ...


Well she very rarely says anything about wanting to go a second round.
And the few times she did,that was how I knew that going multiple times wasn't for me.The decreased sensitivity thing..I'm just not into it.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



goodwife4 said:


> so are the marital problems fixed ??...... cause if not they will come back and you will be back to the start again... thats all i am saying .......
> also whats wrong with doing it 2 times ??.... better than just satisfying yourself then falling asleep while leaving her frustrated ???? ................... or not ?:scratchhead:


Well I wouldn't say they are 100%fixed.But we are doing much better than when they first started.My wife said no sex until things got a lot better,and they did.I'm not as excited the second time around.Any premature ejaculation control that involves desensitivity is a problem for me.The same thing with condoms, which is another technique people bring up.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> Well she very rarely says anything about wanting to go a second round.
> And the few times she did,that was how I knew that going multiple times wasn't for me.*The decreased sensitivity thing..I'm just not into it.*


:scratchhead::slap:

I thought the P.E. was the issue, we are suggesting using the desensitizing effect of the first O to your advantage.

Or just keep doing like your doing.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Jack I said:


> Well she very rarely says anything about wanting to go a second round.
> And the few times she did,that was how I knew that going multiple times wasn't for me.The decreased sensitivity thing..I'm just not into it.


Okay, I was wondering because if I remember correctly, you all had some problems in the bedroom before (excuse me if I'm mistaken), and your posts seemed to be all about you. If she doesn't need a second round, then disregard my comments.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Pipedream, your comment amused me because I totally get the metaphors. Haymakers! Lol.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*



Lon said:


> :scratchhead::slap:
> 
> I thought the P.E. was the issue, we are suggesting using the desensitizing effect of the first O to your advantage.
> 
> Or just keep doing like your doing.


I understand.But when I ask how effective is the have sex more often method for premature ejaculation,Im not talking about have sex more often as in going multiple rounds.I mean as in perhaps having sex every day.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

And we are telling you that more frequent sex will most certainly help with the PE. It definitely shouldn't make it worse, but your mileage will vary.

However it sounds like you may only have one speed and sprint to the finish every time, in which case I don't think doing it more often is really going help you prolong your sessions, I think it takes willingness to lift off the throttle once in awhile to regain control when it starts getting too wild, which takes discipline.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Honestly,wow effective is the "Have sex more often" method for premature ejaculat*

Jack, 
There is a balance to find and you should try to do that. If you masturbate just before sex, then for most guys it greatly reduces the experience. But you will discover that somewhere between 8 hours and 48 hours lead time will allow you an intense experience and also the ability to last. 

Be careful. If you have too many quick sessions that are 'all about you' she may become turned off to sex.


----------

